# Engine swap or rebuild?



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

Advice needed as per the title, I have just purchased an X reg 225, but the previous owner ran it without oil :roll: 
The car is clean and straight but the bottom end sounds like a bag of spanners! 
I favour the rebuild, clean out the engine, new main bearings, big ends and rebore/pistons if needed but the swap would be quicker and cheaper??

I have a garage, engine crane and engine stand already
Discuss


----------



## Elsomrstt (May 7, 2015)

If yre in no hurry I would go for the rebuild, Then you know what you have in the engine.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I not that long ago swapped my engine. I regularly regret not having the time or money to do a full rebuild and upgrade of the internals. In fact when I swapped over the engine the new one had some bearing damage and had to have it dropped out again anyway!


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

If you keep the car a long time,rebuild the engine,upgraded and tuned;if you don`t,swap the engine.
I done the same for me,but the building cost it`s huge


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Rebuild would be my preffered option but it depends on your time and budget. When rebuilding there are often extra bits not factored in to the costs and it can soon spiral.

I'm about to start my "budget" rebuild for my A4 and already have £800 in parts sat here and it's getting more expensive.


----------



## bekov5 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was recently in a similar situation with my V6.

I opted for the rebuild option in the end. It wasn't cheap, £3800! but least I know jobs that may have needed doing in the future have now been done.


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

I can get the engine bored and crank reground for £200  
want to locate pistons etc, 
going for a standard rebuild
then superchips remap +57hp 
Miltek exhaust and new air filter, any suggestions for pistons also


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

I have JE pistons;but the weak point on this engines are the rods :wink:


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

I've be told that oversize pistons are not avaliable but I find that unbeleivable, if this is true I will have to over bore and resleeve the block and the price is nearer £1000
any advice


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Can't you fit a mk2 2.0 block and pistons?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

spaceplace said:


> Can't you fit a mk2 2.0 block and pistons?


Or a complete tfsi engine


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

conlechi said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you fit a mk2 2.0 block and pistons?
> ...




When I did my first(and to date only) audi engine rebuild about 25 years ago :lolI was a precocious child) there were I think 3 standard sizes for piston/ring diameter and bearings /journals.
Like normal(from factory), 1st engine rebuild and second engine rebuild.After that itd be new engine or swap.
I only got as far as 1st engine rebuild, most of the parts came from South America


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys, why are we limiting the engine swap possibilities to the relatively new 2.0 TSI engines? Yall are completely overlooking the glorious 2.5 5 Cyl Turbo beast out of the Golf R and TT RS. 
If you have the disposable income to do that, I would literally donate money to see it done step by step, and in detail.


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

2,5 it`s not easy to find and the cost for this it`s huge; 2.0 are common engines,easy to find and much cheaper.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

A low milage 2.5 tfsi engine can be pocked up for 8k €.

Mechanically it isnt a problem because VAG Engineers are pretty lazy, but the electrical part [smiley=bigcry.gif]

When doing such a engine transplant a 2.7t from an S4 RS4 seems to have more potential 8) (and already done by Quattro GMBH)



Gonzalo1495 said:


> Guys, why are we limiting the engine swap possibilities to the relatively new 2.0 TSI engines? Yall are completely overlooking the glorious 2.5 5 Cyl Turbo beast out of the Golf R and TT RS.
> If you have the disposable income to do that, I would literally donate money to see it done step by step, and in detail.


How much are you willing to donate


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

or put another 1.8 in the boot??
bit of electrickery and woohoo!

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/audi-tt ... hp-tt-2007


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

Just to bring this thread back down to earth, my 225 is now on the road
81k miles engine £700
61k gearbox £200
Cambelt, waterpump etc, new clutch and engine installed £800
Suspension arm, drop link new battery, MOT £460
now on the road, happy days
Total cost £3k


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice one ... glad you rescued this TT.. well done.. 

CJ


----------

